# Fires in Australia



## David612 (Jan 1, 2020)

Not sure how much you lot hear about us down under but currently large amounts of the south coast of Australia is being ravaged by bush fires, there are currently over 100 fires burning in New South Wales and Victoria and the ACT though fortunate to not be aflame has the worst air quality in the world today.
Lives have been lost from volunteer firefighters and civilians.



 
This is the view from my place this morning.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2020)

Not good Bro. I was in Merimbula (night of  27 Dec) and then left to Lakes Entrance arriving 29 Dec. The roads closed behind us - but soon re-opened...  We were through Bairnsdale by 9:30 am heading West, so were out of the zone on that very hot day.. wanted to go to Buchan Caves and could have done it day one of the trip back, but not day two... we needed up in Melbourne at the movies, but friends left in Merimbula got stuck there for a few days..

Hope all is well your way...


----------



## David612 (Jan 3, 2020)

Glad to hear you got out safe brother.


----------



## Scoops (Jan 3, 2020)

We've heard quite a lot about them here on the BBC, glad to hear you're safe. My thoughts and prayers to everyone affected. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 3, 2020)

Sad to know, my Brother, and I feel that pain. It’s hasn’t been that long since we were in that same condition with our forests.
You are all constantly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## David612 (Jan 4, 2020)

To top it off we today is the hottest day on record in Canberra.
108 for you guys in the states and ton of wind..


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 4, 2020)

David612 said:


> today is the hottest day on record - 108 for you guys in the states



108 doesn't sound high for a hottest day on record.



David612 said:


> in Canberra



Not that it matters, but "in Canberra" was added after or while I was posting my question. I understood that 108 was intended as the "hottest day on record," not the "hottest day on record in Canberra."

The reports  from that area are dire. I can not but hope and wish you that things will improve very soon.


----------



## Matt1 (Jan 4, 2020)

I am sure the fires have been top news all over the world. Even on the other side of the globe, our thoughts are with the Australians.


----------



## David612 (Jan 4, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> 108 doesn't sound high for a hottest day on record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair I specified my location in the OP...


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 4, 2020)

It is possible that I looked at this thread while you were still editing your post.

When I looked at this page and entered my question, your post read, "today is the hottest day on record - 108 for you guys in the states," as it reads in the quote.

But that doesn't matter. What matters is that you guys may be safe and sound and this crisis may soon be over.


----------



## Winter (Jan 7, 2020)

The fires there are topping the news here where I am in the US, Florida. Headlines today say the fires were intentional. Keep us up to date when you can on your safety Brothers. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Jan 7, 2020)

Winter said:


> The fires there are topping the news here where I am in the US, Florida. Headlines today say the fires were intentional. Keep us up to date when you can on your safety Brothers.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


All safe as far as I know... and I have been checking.
Sadly, arson is often a cause of fires like these..


----------

